# Will Smith in Quentin Tarantino-Film ?



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Will Smith in Quentin Tarantino-Film ? ​*

*Quentin Tarantino will unbedingt Will Smith
in seinem neuen Film 'Django Unchained' besetzen.​*

Will Smith soll Quentin Tarantinos Wunschkandidat für eine Rolle in seinem neuen Film 'Django Unchained' sein.

Dem Schauspieler wurde die Rolle von dem Regisseur, der ihn beim Schreiben der Rolle auch im Kopf gehabt haben soll, bereits inoffiziell angeboten. Der Film erzählt die Geschichte eines Sklaven, der zum Kopfgeldjäger wird, um seine Frau Broomhilda aus der Sklaverei zu befreien.

Bereits sicher wird der Österreicher Christoph Waltz die Rolle des Dr. King Shultz übernehmen, während Smith, der in den letzten Jahren vor allem hinter der Kamera tätig war, ernsthaft darüber nachdenken soll, die Rolle anzunehmen, um mehr Abwechslung in seine Arbeit zu bringen, obwohl dies weniger Geld für ihn bedeuten würde.

Samuel L. Jackson soll für den Part des Stephen, einem manipulativem Diener des Bösewichts, vorgesehen sein. Smith wird demnächst aber zunächst neben seinem Sohn Jaden in einem neuen Science-Fiction-Film von M. Night Shayamalan vor der Kamera stehen. Außerdem arbeitet er gerade am dritten Teil von 'Men in Black'.

*Quelle : BANG Media International*

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

na und?


----------

